

F*EX: Open Source Web-based File Delivery - sciurus
http://fex.rus.uni-stuttgart.de/

======
sciurus
Main features of FEX

    
    
      file transfer of virtually unlimited file size
      recipient and sender only need an e-mail program and a web browser
      RESEND and REGET for resuming after link failures at last sent byte
      auto-notification of recipient
      auto-deletion after download
      auto-deletion after expiration date (default: 5 days)
      full-users can create one time upload URLs for foreign users
      full-users can create sub-users, who can send only to this full-user
      full-users can create groups, an analogy to mailing lists, but for files
      admin can allow (internal or external) user self-registration
      admin can allow upload to public recipients without authentification
      maintenance-free: no admin interaction necessary besides creating new F*EX accounts
      Sending to multiple recipients needs storage on the server only once
      F*EX is a HTTP web-service and needs no firewall-tunnels
      support for streams, too
      for real UNIX users, there are the shell programs fexsend and fexget to avoid annoying web browser usage

